#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-31
<nirjhor> anyone?
<nirjhor> hello
#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-02
<Guest5749> hy
<nirjhor> anyone?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-03
<Nothing2Loose> greetings to all
#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-05
<shuvajit> hi !
<shuvajit> anybody here?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-11-02
<faysal> hi
<Raihan_Ali> রাতুল মিনহাজ ভাই, আসলেন নাকি?
<minhazr> জ্বী ভাই আসলাম :)
<minhazr> আমার নিকটা রেজিস্টার করা, কিন্তু এখন সেটার পাসওয়ার্ড ভুলে গেছি
<Raihan_Ali> আমি রেজিস্টার্ড না :v
<Raihan_Ali> আহা, ইমোআইকন কাজ করে না
<Raihan_Ali> :(
<minhazr> আমি বহুযুগ পুর্বে রেজিস্টার করেছিলাম ভাইয়া
<minhazr> সব ইমো কাজ করে না
<Raihan_Ali> কুনো ইমো কাজ করছে না
<minhazr> :) :( :/
<minhazr> ^ এগুলো দেখতে পান?
<Raihan_Ali> থাকেন ভাইয়া, খায়ে একেবারে আসছি
<Raihan_Ali> দেখতে পাই
<Raihan_Ali> খায়ে আসছি
<Raihan_Ali> একটু থামেন
<Rafi> Hello everyone
<Raihan_Ali> রাফি ভাই, স্বাগতম
<minhazr> Hi! :)
<Rafi> Thanks vai
<Raihan_Ali> আমাদের আকিক ভাই কই? উনাকে ডাক দেন! আড্ডা দেওয়া হোক
<akik> vaijan ke ke asen??
<Raihan_Ali> আমি আছি
<minhazr> Here
<Raihan_Ali> ভাইয়া, এইখানে বাংলা লিখলে সমস্যা আছে?
<akik> বলতে পারতেসি না
<ashabadi> বাংলা লিখলে সমস্যা নেই কোন
<ashabadi> বাংলাদেশী হয়ে বাংলা বলবে সেটাই স্বাভাবিক : D
<minhazr> ashabadi: আপনার পরিচয়টা ভাইয়া? :)
<Raihan_Ali> আমি রাজশাহী থেকে, মোঃ রায়হান আলী
<ashabadi> একজন আশাবাদী মানব
<Raihan_Ali> তাই নাকি
<minhazr> সে তো আমিও
<ashabadi> উবুন্টু ১৩-১০ জঘন্য
<Raihan_Ali> কী বলেন??
<minhazr> আশাবাদীর মুখে এরকম কথা মানায় না -_-
<Raihan_Ali> আমি তো এইমাত্র উবুন্টু 13.10 দিলাম
<ashabadi> http://ashabadi.net/%e0%a6%86%e0%a6%ae%e0%a6%be%e0%a6%b0-%e0%a6%95%e0%a6%a5%e0%a6%be/
<InfoAngel> Title: "আমার কথা | আশাবাদীর দিনপঞ্জিকা" - http://tinyurl.com/ll9mhrf
<ashabadi> যেটা সত্যি সেটাই বলিলাম ভায়া
<Raihan_Ali> রাফি ভাই কে স্বাগতম
<minhazr> আমরা এখনওন ১৩.১০ নিয়ে আশাবাদী :D
<Rafi__> আবারও ধন্যবাদ ভাই
<Raihan_Ali> আশাবাদী লিংক কাজ করে না
<ashabadi> আমার এখানে করে
<ashabadi> অন্যের পিসিতে না করলে ট্রানসহোস্টকে গাল পারুন
<ashabadi> :প
<Raihan_Ali> :ড
<ashabadi> http://ashabadi.net/%E0%A6%86%E0%A6%AE%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%B0-%E0%A6%95%E0%A6%A5%E0%A6%BE/
<InfoAngel> Title: "আমার কথা | আশাবাদীর দিনপঞ্জিকা" - http://tinyurl.com/mfffgzv
<akik> আর কেও আসতে বাকি আসে??
<ashabadi> সবাই কি লিনাক্সে আছেন?
<ashabadi> আয়োজকই তো নাই
<ashabadi> আহ্বায়ক আয়োজক
<ashabadi> সমন্বয়ক
<Raihan_Ali> আইচ্ছা, ফার্স্ট এপ্ট আপডেট করতে দিলে কী দেরি হয়?
<Raihan_Ali> আমার তো সেইরম দেরি হচ্ছে
<ashabadi> হুমম হয়
<ashabadi> বাংলাদেশ সার্ভার ব্যবহার করেন
<ashabadi> সবাই কি লিনাক্সে?
<Raihan_Ali> বাংলাদেশ সার্ভার পায় না
<Raihan_Ali> :(
<ashabadi> তাহলে ফ্রিনোড দিয়ে না ঢুকে আইআরসি ক্লায়েন্ট ব্যবহার করলেই ভালো
<ashabadi> Raihan_Ali: বলেন কি? :(
<Ekushey> হ্যাপি দিয়ালি!
<tanjil> মিরর mirror.dhakacom.com ব্যবহার করতে পারেন
<minhazr> Raihan_Ali: ভাইয়া মেইন সার্ভার ব্যবহার করলেও সমস্যা নাই :) প্রথম আপডেটে আসলেই সময় লাগে।
<Raihan_Ali> হ্যাপি দিপাবলি
<ashabadi> Ekushey: :)
 * Ekushey মোমবাতি জ্বালাইলো!
<ashabadi> Ekushey: আমার কুবুন্টু সিডি কই?
<Raihan_Ali> আমি উবুন্টু সিডি পালাম না
<Raihan_Ali> :(
<akik> মন খারাপ কইরেন না
 * ashabadi হা কইরা চাইয়া বসে আছে
<Raihan_Ali> Fetched 13.5 MB in 12min 55s (17.4 kB/s)
<akik> ইনশাআল্লাহ পেয়ে যাবেন
<Raihan_Ali> মজালন
<minhazr> Ekushey: ভাইয়া কেমন আছেন? :D
<Ekushey> প্যাক করা আছে :(
<ashabadi> Ekushey: Ubuntu 13.10 sucks big time :(
<ashabadi> haven't used such a buggy one in a while
<Raihan_Ali> এত বাগ?
<ashabadi> এলটিএসই ভালো
<tanjil> buggy??????????
<Ekushey> October releases are always like that ;)
<ashabadi> আমার ল্যাপির অর্ধেক ফাংশনই কাজ করে না
<Raihan_Ali> ওয়েটিং ফর এলটিএস -_-
<ashabadi> সত্যি বলতে এটা উবুন্টুর চেয়ে কার্নেলের দোষ
<Ekushey> tanjil bhai holla!
<tanjil> আমার পিসি তে ত ভালই কাজ করে
<Ekushey> minhazr: doing good, thanks :)
<ashabadi> তানজিল ভাই ল্যাপিতে চালান
<ashabadi> তাহলে বুঝবেন পেইন কারে কয়
<tanjil> না ভাই, পিসি তে, আমার আক বন্ধুর dell  লাপিতে ইন্সটল করছি 
 * ashabadi advises all to use irc client such as xchat or quassel
<Ekushey> oh sorry i confused tanjil with tanjir
<Raihan_Ali> আমি পিসিতে চালাই, ল্যাপি নাই :v
<tanjil> সমস্যা ত করে না
<Rafi__> নিলয় ভাই স্বাগতম
<minhazr> আশা রাখছি LTS টা ভাল হবে :D
<ashabadi> ও একুশে লিংকে জান, http://ashabadi.net/%E0%A6%86%E0%A6%AE%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%B0-%E0%A6%95%E0%A6%A5%E0%A6%BE/
<InfoAngel> Title: "আমার কথা | আশাবাদীর দিনপঞ্জিকা" - http://tinyurl.com/mfffgzv
<ashabadi> লিংক আসে?
<Ekushey> ashabadi: are you free on next friday (8th)?
<Rafi__> আমিও LTS আসাই আসি
<ashabadi> অন্যরা তো দেখতে পায় না ট্রান্সহোস্ট তো মারা গেলো
<tanjil> lts  এ ভাল
<minhazr> আমি পেয়েছি
<Raihan_Ali> হুম, এইবার পড়তে পারলাম
<Ekushey> i can see the page... no marrital status?
<Raihan_Ali> আশাবাদি ভাইয়ের অর্জিনাল নাম পাইলাম না
<ashabadi> লাস্ট কবে এই পেজ আপডেট হয়েছে জানি না, ৬ বছর তো হবেই
<ashabadi> আর এখনও অবিবাহিত :প
<ashabadi> অর্ধমৃত আসলে
<ashabadi> রাইহান ভাই ব্লগে ঘুরাঘুরি করলে পাবেন
<ashabadi> কিন্তু যদি লেখা অখাদ্য মনে হয়।।।।।।
<minhazr> ওকে, পরে জানা যাবে :)
<tanjil> হুম
<ashabadi> তাহলে নাম হইলো শাহরিয়ার
<ashabadi> Ekushey: where is maqtanim?
<Raihan_Ali> আপনি কোন বলগে থাকেন?
<ashabadi> আমার নিজের ব্লগেই থাকি
<Ekushey> ashabadi: let me call him
<ashabadi> কমিউনিটি ব্লগে কাঁদাছুড়াছুড়ি ভালো লাগে না
<tanjil> লিঙ্ক 
<tanjil> আকিক ভাই , zeus  নামে কেন???
<Raihan_Ali> প্রজন্ম ফোরাম তো ঐ জন্যই বাদ দিয়েছি, কাদা আর কাদা
<Ekushey> ashabadi: he'll be here in 15-20 minutes, not at home yet
<ashabadi> tanjil: http://ashabadi.net/
<InfoAngel> Title: "আশাবাদীর দিনপঞ্জিকা | হতাশার বেড়াজালের ফাঁক দিয়ে আশার দিনগুলো" - http://tinyurl.com/mpcptjw
<Ekushey> i heard the traffic is horrible today!
<Raihan_Ali> দশটা বাজতে আর ১ মিনিট -_-
<zeus> এমনিই মন চাইল
<tanjil> আমি তাইলে আসল নামে আসলাম কেন ?
<ashabadi> কীবোর্ড লেআউট বারবার মাউস দিয়ে পরিবর্তন করতে বিরক্ত লাগছে
<tanjil> -_-
<Raihan_Ali> নাম চেন্জ করেন ক্যা? ভায়া!
<minhazr> ashabadi: শর্টকাট দেন নি ভাইয়া?
<buggy_biobot> minhazr: কিসের শর্টকাট?
<Raihan_Ali> আমার ওয়েবসাইট www.drafthome.webs.com :v
<InfoAngel> Title: "DraftHome" - http://tinyurl.com/qxhe3rd
<minhazr> buggy_biobot: লেআউট পাল্টানোর শর্টকাট
<buggy_biobot> কীবোর্ডের শর্টকাট কাজ করে না :(
<buggy_biobot> বাংলায় আনা যায়, কিন্তু বাংলা থেকে ইংরেজীতে ফিরে না
<tanjil> লিনাক্স এ  সুধু একটা কী দিয়ে শর্টকাট দেওা জায় না কেন?
<tanjil> উবুন্তু ১৩।১০ এ ত ফিরে
<buggy_biobot> আগে যেতো
<minhazr> buggy_biobot: 13.10 এর ইউনিটির সমস্যা এটা
<minhazr> নোম ইন্সটল করে নিলে আবার কাজ করে
<tanjil> এখন অ যায় 
<Ekushey> কুবুন্টুতে কোনই প্রবলেম নাই... আরামে আছি
<buggy_biobot> minhazr: ডিফল্ট যা আছে তাই কিছুদিন চালাচ্ছি
<buggy_biobot> এরপর কুবুন্টু
<buggy_biobot> ওই মিয়া
<buggy_biobot> আমার কুবুন্টু ডিস্ক পাঠান :(
<Ekushey> আপিসে দেখা হবে
<Ekushey> সোমবার
<tanjil> কুবুন্তু কোনটা সবচেয়ে stable?
<Rafi__> ভাই আমার কুবুন্তু তে ডাউনলোড করা ওয়িদ্গেত কাজ করা নয়া কান?
<Raihan_Ali> উবুন্টু 13.10 এর ড্যাশ টা মজা লাগছে
<buggy_biobot> হুম হরতালে পিকেটারের তারা খাবেন
<Rafi__> ড্যাশ তা ভাল
<buggy_biobot> ভাইয়েরা সবাই কি এআইইউবির ছাত্রবৃন্দ?
 * Ekushey নিজেই পিকেটার
<Rafi__> Ekushey ভাই এর ফুল্ল নাম কি?
<tanjil> আমি aiub এর
<buggy_biobot> Raihan_Ali: write an about me page
<minhazr> Rafi__: /whois Ekushey 
<zeus> রাসেল ভাইয়া 
<Rafi__> O great
<tanjil> রাসেল ভাই এর নিক নাম ekhusy????????/////
<Ekushey> হু আমার নিক সবসময়ই একুশে ছিল
<Rafi__> realname : Russell John
<minhazr> http://ekushey.org/ :D
<InfoAngel> Title: "Ekushey - Bangla Computing Projects in Free and Opensource Way!" - http://tinyurl.com/n7f88qd
<ashabadi> ভুল লিংক
<ashabadi> Ekushey: কেস খাবেন :প
<minhazr> তাই নাকি?
<Ekushey> :)
<Rafi__> হাসিন ভাই হাই
<zeus> আশাবাদী ভাইয়া maybe শাহরিয়ার ভাই
<Rafi__> :D
<ashabadi> http://russelljohn.net/journal/
<InfoAngel> Title: "Russell&#039;s Cyber Journal - Just in case if you want to know what&#039;s happening in my life&#8230;" - http://tinyurl.com/kurt9v
<ashabadi> একুশে ছবিটা চরম তো :প
<tanjil> হুম
<zeus> আর কেও আসতে বাকি আছে?
<hasin> কি খবর রাফি
<Rafi__> ভাল ভাই
<ashabadi> আচ্ছা আজকের আলোচ্য বিষয় কি?
<tanjil> মীটিং 
<hasin> স্যার কি জয়েন করবেন এখানে?
<Rafi__> আকিক ভাই কই?
<zeus> স্যার রাস্তায়ে জ্যামে পড়ছে
<zeus> আছি আছি
<Raihan_Ali> দুঃখিত, কারেন্ট যাওয়ার কারনে বিচ্ছিন্ন হয়ে গেছিলাম
<Ekushey> hasin: yes he'll join in soon
<tanjil> হুম
<sabbir> :)
<Rafi__> আকিক ভাই আপনি কি zeus?
<sabbir> এইখানে কি সবাই আছে?
<Raihan_Ali> সবাইয়ের মধ্যে কে কে আছেন, তা একটা ব্যাপার
<tanjil> আকিক ভাই = zeus
<sabbir> tanjil আমি নিজেই সেটআপ দিয়া দিছি :D
<tanjil> good
<Raihan_Ali> রাসএল ভাই = একুশে ????????????????
<tanjil> kemn ?
<sabbir> kintu kono soft install hoitase na.........
<sabbir> bujhlam na.......
<sabbir> sob gula eror show kore.........
<Ekushey> Raihan_Ali: ইয়েস স্যার
<tanjil> ভাই সফট সব গুলো home  এ রাখ
<Raihan_Ali> আপনার উপর আমি লাগ করেছি, রাসএল ভাই :(
<tanjil> terminal  এ কমান্ড দে 
<minhazr> sabbir: আপনি কি আপডেট করেছিলেন? আমার কাছ থেকে যে ডেবগুলো নিলেন, সেগুলো কোথায় রেখেছেন?
<tanjil> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<sabbir> deb gula akta drive e rakha........
<sabbir> ei comman dibo?
<Ekushey> Raihan_Ali: হু জানি রে ভাই... এনভেলাপ আমার সামনে, পোস্টাইতে পারলাম না এখনো! :(
<minhazr> tanjil: সব ইন্সটল করা ঠিক হবে না
<sabbir> command*
<sabbir> nah re vai update kamne korbo? :(
<Raihan_Ali> Ekushey: ভাই, আইএসও পায়ে ইন্সটলালাম, তবুও বাকী আইএসও গুলা দরকার, দ্রুত চেষ্টা করিয়েন
<sabbir> et to chole na......
<sabbir> net*
<minhazr> sabbir: আপনি মিয়া না পারলে আমাকে জিজ্ঞেস করবেন না? :v archive ফোল্ডারটা নিয়ে গায়েব হয়ে গেলে তো চলবে না
<minhazr> পরে ফেসবুকে বলে দিব।
<sabbir> ami to vabsilam tajil sob jane :/
<sabbir> pore dedhe oi kisu e jane na :/
<sabbir> beta partition taw alada korte pare nai >:(
<hasin> exactly ekhn amra korbo ta ki
<tanjil> ami jani na,khusi?????????<sabbir>
<tanjil> tui janlei cholbe vai
<Raihan_Ali> মিটিং তো 10টায় শুরু হওয়ার কথা, সবাই কী আছেন?
<hasin> আছি
<Rafi__> হা ভাই মিটিং শুরু করেন
<Niloy> ভাই শুরু করে দেন
<tanjil> হুম
<sabbir> আমি নাই :(
<minhazr> ভাইয়েরা, মিটিং যিনি ডেকেছেন, আদনান স্যার এখনও আসেন নাই। উনাকে ছাড়াই মিটিং শুরু করে দিবেন? :P
<Raihan_Ali> আদনান স্যার কই?
<Raihan_Ali> উনাকে ছাড়া মিটিং এ কি করবেন?
<sabbir> আমকে একটু বাইরে যেতে হবে এখনই :(
<minhazr> জ্যামে, zeus ভাইয়া যেমন বললেন
<sabbir> online diye rakhbo?
<sabbir> ratul rate ek2 skype korte parba?
<minhazr> কি কথা হল তার লগ এখানে পাবেন: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/02/%23ubuntu-bd.html
<InfoAngel> Title: "/srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/02/#ubuntu-bd.txt" - http://tinyurl.com/l25u3fo
<minhazr> আজকে পারছি না sabbir ভাই :(
<sabbir> ok bepar na.........
<sabbir> hortal er kono akdin janakei hobe.......
<maqtanim> hello everyone
<Ekushey> maqtanim: wc :)
<maqtanim> sorry for being late
<minhazr> welcome maqtanim sir :D
<maqtanim> got stuck in a man
<zeus> স্যার চলে আসছে 
<maqtanim> *jam
<Raihan_Ali> স্বাগতম maqtanim sir
<zeus> আমরা আমাদের মীটিং শুরু করতে পারি
<maqtanim> yes we can start :-) 
<Raihan_Ali> তাইলে আর দেরি কিসের!
<maqtanim> so ashabadi and ekushey
<maqtanim> can you please share your
<maqtanim> Ubuntu wiki page
<maqtanim> so that every one can learn about you two
<ashabadi> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ShahriarTariq
<InfoAngel> Title: "ShahriarTariq - Ubuntu Wiki" - http://tinyurl.com/omlcunw
<Ekushey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Russell
<InfoAngel> Title: "Russell - Ubuntu Wiki" - http://tinyurl.com/ovlfqa5
<ashabadi> স্বাগতম maqtanim
 * ashabadi খেতে যাই
<minhazr> ashabadi: ভাইয়া!  Current Distro Kubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) ? :O
<maqtanim> every one please have a look on those page
<maqtanim> so that you can know with whom you are taking :-) 
<Ekushey> minhazr: his wiki page was last updated in 2009
<maqtanim> just a moment... I'll be back
<minhazr> I see
<ashabadi> minhazr: last edited 2009-06-05 10:03:02
<ashabadi> :P
<Raihan_Ali> রাসএল ভায়া, এইটাকে আপডেট করার চিন্তা নাই?
<maqtanim> well I am back
<Ekushey> and mine in 2011 :(
<maqtanim> আমি এতক্ষন আমার ট্যাবে ছিলাম
<minhazr> :O
<maqtanim> এবার ল্যাপিতে আসছি
<maqtanim> বাংলা লেখা যাবে এবার 
<zeus> কিছুই করতেসি না। 
<zeus> টাও আমার লাপি প্রচুর গরম হয়ে গেছে
<Ekushey> Raihan_Ali: চেস্টা করব :)
<Raihan_Ali> ল্যাপি গরম হওয়াও  নাকি বাগ?
<zeus> হুম
<zeus> রাতুল বলল ওইদিন 
<Raihan_Ali> তাইলে এইটাকে রিপোর্ট করতে হবে!
<zeus> করা উচিত
<zeus> টার আগে আমরা একটু চেষ্টা করে দেখি ঠিক করতে পারি কি না
<zeus> আমি আর হাসিন এইটা নিয়ে অলরেডি ঘাটাঘাটি শুরু করে দিছি
<Raihan_Ali> আকিক ভাই, তার কে টার করে ফেললেন যে?
<maqtanim> InfoAngel, টা কে?
<maqtanim> বট?
<maqtanim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/maqtanim
<InfoAngel> Title: "maqtanim - Ubuntu Wiki" - http://tinyurl.com/lbevd73
<maqtanim> এটা আমার পেজ
<Ekushey> maqtanim: হু
<maqtanim> কি বট এটা?
<maqtanim> খালি ইউআরএল শর্ট করতেসে
<maqtanim> Ekushey, বন্ধ করা যায়না এটা?
<Ekushey> দেখছি :)
<Raihan_Ali> আদনান স্যারের পোষ্টার সব কয়টা নামাব :v
<Raihan_Ali> আচ্ছা, বন্টু মিন্টু নামকরনের সার্থকতা টা কার????
<maqtanim> সার্থকতা মানে?
<maqtanim> বুঝলামনা!
<Raihan_Ali> মানে কাজ টা কার?
<Raihan_Ali> এই ট্রেন্ড টা ভাল ও মজার ছিল, কিন্তু কমে যাচ্ছে
<maqtanim> ঐ যে Ekushey এটাতে ছিল
<maqtanim> উনি বলবেন...
<maqtanim> ভাল কথা 
<maqtanim> আমাদের একটা ফোরাম আছে 
<maqtanim> forum.linux.org.bd
<maqtanim> নতুনদেরকে সেটা একটু ঘুরে আসতে অনুরোধ করছি
<Raihan_Ali> স্যার, এই ফোরামে রিকো দিয়েছিলাম, এক্সেপ্ট করা হয় নি
<maqtanim> Ekushey, আপনি কি এখনো ফোরামের অ্য়াডমিন আছেন? :P
<maqtanim> আচ্ছা কয়জন আজকে প্রথমবারের মত irc ব্যবহার করছে এখানে??
<Raihan_Ali> আমি
<akik> আমি প্রথমবারের মত ব্যবহার করতেসি
<hasin> আমিও
<Ekushey> maqtanim: checking...
<akik> আমি এখনো এইটার অনেক কিছুই বুঝে উঠতে পারিনাই
<akik> বুঝে ফেলবও
 * ashabadi back
<Raihan_Ali> আমি তো কিছুই পাছতে পারি না
<maqtanim> যারা প্রথমবারের ব্যবহার করছেন, তারা ইচ্ছা করলে ব্রাউজার ব্যবহার না করে একটা ক্লায়নেট ব্যবহার করতে পারেন
<sabbir> ami first sir :)
<maqtanim> যেমন আমি ব্যবহার করি xchat
<Raihan_Ali> ক্লায়েন্টের লিংক টা দেন
<sabbir> আজ কেই প্রথম দেখলাম
<ashabadi> software center
<akik> গুগল থেকে তো ভালই হসে
<akik> গুগল ক্রোম
<ashabadi> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xchat-gnome/
<InfoAngel> Title: "XChat-GNOME — Ubuntu Apps Directory" - http://tinyurl.com/ppta7nd
<maqtanim> http://xchat.org/
<InfoAngel> Title: "XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program" - http://tinyurl.com/6lvte
<Raihan_Ali> installing
<maqtanim> এটা দিয়ে আরামসে চ্যাট করা যায়
<Raihan_Ali> installing from software center
<maqtanim> বাই দা ওয়ে
<maqtanim> IRC হচ্ছে গরুপ চ্যাট
<Rafi__> Internet Relay Chat
<maqtanim> *গ্রুপ
<maqtanim> করার জন্য খুবই মোক্ষম একটা
<maqtanim> জিনিস
<maqtanim> ভাল কথা
<maqtanim> উবুন্টুতে xchat ইন্সটল করতে হলে
<maqtanim> সফটওয়্যার সেন্টারে গিয়ে
<maqtanim> irc লিখলেই পাওয়া যাবে।
<Raihan_Ali> এক্সচ্যাটের কনফিগারেশন গুলা দিবেন, প্লিজ?
<maqtanim> কি কি কনফিগারেশন?
<Raihan_Ali> পুরাটাই, আমি নতুন
<maqtanim> প্রথমে লিস্ট থেকে free node সিলেক্ট করতে হবে
<maqtanim> তারপর join এর অপশনে ubuntu-bd
<maqtanim> লিখতে হবে এতেই 
<maqtanim> কাজ হয়ে যাবে
<sabbir> উবুন্টু তে কি কিউবি চালানর কোন ওয়ে পাওয়া গেছে? @everyone :(
<sabbir> koste asi :(
<Ekushey> Raihan_Ali: what is your forum username?
<akik> না এখনো পাওয়া যায় নাই
<akik> পাইলে তোমাকেই সবার প্রথমে জানাব
<raihan> আমি এক্স চ্যাট দিয়ে ঢুকলাম
<ashabadi> you can refer to this document to join irc via xchat :xchat.org/docs/start/
<ashabadi> great raihan
<Ekushey> raihan: what is your forum username?
<raihan> বুঝলাম না ভাইয়া, আমার কোন ফোরামের নাম চাচ্ছেন??
<sabbir> কোন কিছু খুজতে হলে উবুন্টু থেকে উইনডস এ আসা লাগে নেট থেকে বের করে আবার উবুন্টু তে লগইন করা লাগে..................
<maqtanim> raihan, forum.linux.org.bd
<Ekushey> raihan: forum.linux.org.bd
<maqtanim> তে যেই নামে রিকোয়েস্ট করেছিলেন
<raihan> কী নাম দিয়েছিলাম তা মনে নাই, তবে মেইল এড্রেস 63raihan@gmail.com
<raihan> যতসম্ভব দুরন্ত রায়হান হতে পারে
<maqtanim> http://askubuntu.com/questions/369784/in-ubuntu-13-10-none-of-the-hotkeys-of-libreoffice-works-in-non-english-keyboar
<InfoAngel> Title: "shortcut keys - In Ubuntu 13.10, none of the hotkeys of LibreOffice works in non-English keyboard layout - Ask Ubuntu" - http://tinyurl.com/l7owkws
<maqtanim> এটা নিয়ে সমস্যায় আছি
<ashabadi> sabbir check http://ubuntulibrary.wordpress.com/2012/06/03/configure-qubee-shuttle-uh-235-4g-modem-in-ubuntu-linux-mint-fedora/
<maqtanim> সসিতে ভাল একটা বাগ দেখা দিল দেখি!
<InfoAngel> Title: "Ubuntu/Linux Mint এ Qubee শাটল UH-235 মডেম চালানোর উপায় | Ubuntu Library" - http://tinyurl.com/kve9ksa
<hasin> রাসেল ভাইয়া, ফোরাম এর পেন্ডিং রিকোয়েস্ট গুলা কি এখন চেক করছেন। করলে আমার আইডি টাও কি এক্সেপ্ট দেয়া যাবে
<raihan> জি ভাইয়া, পেন্ডিং সব গুলা শেষ করে দেন
<ashabadi> sabbir: let me know whether that link solves your problem or not :)
<sabbir> ashabadi vaia thankx............
<raihan> যা হওয়ার হবে :D
<sabbir> ami kal kei jabo............
<raihan> রাসএল ভাইয়া, কিছু কথা ছিল, অনুমতি দিলে বলতাম
<Ekushey> raihan: sure...
<Ekushey> hasin: approved a bunch of accounts already, please check...
<raihan> ভাইয়া, আমাদের ফেসবুক গ্রুপটার তো বার অবস্থা এর ব্যাপারে কিছু করা যায় না?
<Ekushey> too many spam accounts :(
<Ekushey> উম গ্রুপে কি সমস্যা?
<raihan> এক্টিভিটি একেবারেই কম
<raihan> দিনে গড়ে একটা পোষ্ট হয় বললেই চলে
<raihan> এই ব্যাপারে কিছু করলে ভাল হত
<hasin_> @russell brohim, (Y)
<akik> amra abar notun kore shbkisu shuru krte chassi
<raihan> এই ইউজার নেমটি ইতোমধ্যে একজন ব্যবহার করছেন। দয়া করে অন্য কোনো ইউজার নেম ব্যবহার করুন...
<raihan> আপনার দেয়া ই-মেইল ঠিকানাটি ইতোমধ্যে কেউ ব্যবহার করছেন
<raihan> এইটা কেন দেখায়?
<Ekushey> i couldn't find your account yet... please wait a while...
<maqtanim> আচ্ছা আমি মিটিং শুরু করি তাহলে...
<maqtanim> Ekushey, ও ashabadi 
<raihan> শুরু করেন
<maqtanim> আপনারা এআইইউবির যে ছেলেগুলোকে দেখছেন এরা বেশ এনথুসিয়াস্ট উবুন্টু নিয়ে
<maqtanim> অন্তত আমার তাই-ই বিশ্বাস
<hasin_> with the flow of akik vaia, starting from the very beginning then do something real time good, may be releasing a distro at some point   
<maqtanim> এরা চায় উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশকে আরো অ্যাক্টিভ করতে
<maqtanim> যেমন এরা উদ্যোগ নিয়েছে যে প্রতি বুধবার এআইইউবিতে এরা নিচের লবিতে বসে আড্ডা দেবে উবুন্টু নিয়ে
<maqtanim> যাতে করে কেউ উবুন্টু নিয়ে কোন সমস্যায় পড়লে এদের কাছে এসে সাহায্য পেতে পারে
<maqtanim> অন্তত সবাই জানবে যে এআইইউবিতে বুধবার গেলে কাউকে না কাউকে পাওয়া যাবে উবুন্টুর ব্যাপারে কোন সাহায্যের জন্য
<raihan> স্যার, আমি এবইইউবির বাইরে :)
<maqtanim> তাছাড়া এদের মাথা থেকে "উবুন্টু ইন্সটলেশন ফেস্ট" এর আইডিয়া এসেছে যেটাওরা আমাকে বলেছিল
<maqtanim> ওরা চায় ঐ ফেস্টে কয়েকদিন ধরে সবার ল্যাপটপে এক্সপার্ট দিয়ে উবুন্টু ইন্সটল করিয়ে দেয়া হবে। 
<maqtanim> raihan, সরি ভাই
<maqtanim> আপনি কোথায় আছেন বিস্তারিত জানতে পারি কি?
<maqtanim> তাহলে পরিচিত হতে সুবিধা হত
<maqtanim>  :)
<raihan> জী অবস্যই
<raihan> আমি মোঃ রায়হান আলী, রাজশাহী পলিটেকনিকে সিভিল ইন্জিনিয়ারিং করছি
<raihan> স্থায়ী ঠিকানা রাজশাহী
<minhazr> মনে হয় পরিচয় পর্বটা আগে সেরে নেয়া উচিত ছিল :S
<maqtanim> হু সেটাই 
<raihan> সমস্যা নাই, পরিচয় পর্ব শেষ
<maqtanim> সবাি নিজ নিজ পরিচয় টা দিয়ে ফেললে ভাল হয়
<maqtanim> akik_, পরিচয় দাও
<maqtanim> তোমাকে দিয়েই শুরু করি
<maqtanim> ভাল কথা irc তে কারো নিকনেম ঠিকমত লিখলে তার কাছে হাইলাইটেড ম্যঅসেজ চলে যায় 
<maqtanim> যেমন নিচের ম্যাসেজটা akik_ এর কাছে হাইলাইটেড হবে
<minhazr> এবং নিকনেমেট কিছুটা লিখে ট্যাব চাপলে পুরোটা এসে পড়ে :)
<maqtanim> এবারের ম্যাসেজটা hasin_  এর কাছে হাইলাইটেড হবে
<akik_> ami Alamgir Jalil Akik Student AIUB 
<maqtanim> এবারের ম্যাসেজটা minhazr   এর কাছে হাইলাইটেড হবে
<maqtanim> ইত্যাদি
<maqtanim> হ্যা akik_ বলতে থাক
<hasin_> hm i c 
<raihan> maqtanim, স্যার হচ্ছে?
<maqtanim> হু হচ্ছে raihan 
<maqtanim> ")
<Ekushey> আমাকে একটু উঠতে হবে, আসছি একটু পর।
<raihan> বাহ, আইআরসির অনেক কিছু শিখতে পারলাম
<maqtanim> এবার hasin_ এর পরিচয় পর্ব
<maqtanim> তারপর minhazr , Niloy , Rafi , sabbir এর পালা আসবে একে একে
<akik_> amr shathe ase hasin,ratul,tanjil,rayhan,anik,sabbir 
<maqtanim> hasin মনে হয় নেটওয়ার্ক সমস্যায় ভুগছে
<maqtanim> hasin মনে হয় নেটওয়ার্ক সমস্যায় ভুগছে
<maqtanim> hasin, পরিচয়পর্ব চলছে কিন্তু
<hasin> ji sir, net khub jhamela korche
<akik_> ami nijeo network prblm e vugtesi
<hasin> accha,
<hasin> ami hasin, student, AIUB te CSE
<minhazr> ^ শেষ?
<akik_> Eibar minhajr
<maqtanim> এবার minhazr , Niloy , Rafi , sabbir একে একে বলে যাও
<minhazr> রাতুল মিনহাজ, AIUB-তেই, সিএসইতে। উবুন্টু ব্যবহার করছি সেই ২০১ থেকে :)
<minhazr> Niloy: :D
<ashabadi> minhazr: ahem বয়স কতো ভাই :প
<Niloy> Shanewas Niloy..Aiub SE 
<maqtanim> ২০০১ :P
<Rafi> রাফি আনিক AIUB Dept SE
<raihan> নেক্সট প্লিজ
<minhazr> ashabadi: typo :S ২০১০ থেকে ব্যবহার করি
<raihan> আমি 2013 এপ্রিল থেকে ইউজ করি
<raihan> :(
<akik_> amie mne hoe eikhane shobchaite notun :'(
<maqtanim> ashabadi, নিজেও কিন্তু aiub গ্রাজুয়েট
<Rafi> ওয়াও
<raihan> akik_, ভাই, আমি আছি
<minhazr> ashabadi ভাই তো তাহলে আমাদের আরও কাছের বড় ভাই :D
<raihan> আরো নতুন
<Rafi> kon dept vaiya?
<akik_> ashabadi vaia apni kotor batch AIUB r??
<maqtanim> যাই হোক, ashabadi আর Ekushey  
<maqtanim> আমি যা বলছিলাম 
<maqtanim> আপনারা আবার একটু দেকেন সেটা
<maqtanim> এবার বলেন যে এদেরকে কিভাবে ব্যবহার করা যায়?
<maqtanim> :)
<akik_> happiness is: found an AIUBan
<ashabadi> minhazr: :D akik_ 06/01
<raihan> আমি তাইলে সবচেয়ে জুনিয়র :D
<Ekushey> back
<ashabadi> maqtanim: ব্যবহারের কথা বলতে পারবো না
<ashabadi> তবে আমার যেটা মনে হয় আমাদের সবার আগে যেটা দরকার তা হচ্ছে ট্রেনিং বা নলেজবেস বাড়ানো
<Rafi> +1
<minhazr> +1
<Ekushey> maqtanim: i was planning to do release party on next Saturday, it'll more be like a get together... maybe we can discuss this together that day?
<ashabadi> আমরা যখন কাজ করেছিলাম তখন স্পন্সরের পাশাপাশি আরেকটা যেটা বড় সমস্যা হয়েছিলো তাহলো পর্যাপ্ত টিউটোরিয়াল বা ট্রেইন্ড টেক না থাকা
<Ekushey> is Saturday, 9th November convinient for everyone?
<ashabadi> উইন্ডোজের জন্য ১০জনের মধ্যে ৯ জন সমাধানকারী পাবেন, অথচ লিনাক্সের জন্য তেমন নেই
<hasin> (Y)
<minhazr> Rafi , Niloy and I have classes all day long :(
<ashabadi> এক একুশে বাদে আমরা যারা ছিলাম সবাই ছিলাম মার্কেটিং অথবা বিবিএ একাউন্টিং এর ছাত্র নয় তো ইন্জিনিয়ার
<Ekushey> is Friday a better option then?
<akik_> ashabadi vaia: tutorial er baparta amdr haate chere den
<minhazr> Ekushey: We have make up class on that damn day too :(
<Ekushey> minhazr: oh :(
<ashabadi> akik_:  good to know that
<ashabadi> akik_:  start updating these contents http://forum.amaderprojukti.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=2677
<akik_> ashabadi vai ekushe vai apnara ekdin shomoe kore banani chole ashen
<minhazr> +1
<Rafi> good idea
<minhazr> সেটা করলে আমাদের বেশ সুবিধা হয় :D
<ashabadi> not possible  on working day :S
<minhazr> শুক্রবারে আসেন :D
<Rafi> friday
<ashabadi> তবে আসতে হবে
<ashabadi> আমার ল্যাপিতে কুবুন্টু ইনস্টল করাতে হবে
<ashabadi> Install fest কবে হচ্ছে?
<maqtanim> http://forum.linux.org.bd/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1168
<maqtanim> এটাও আপডেট দরকার
<minhazr> এই সেমিস্টারে হচ্ছে না ashabadi  ভাইয়া
<akik_> ei semester e possible na
<maqtanim> আমি একটু আসছি
<maqtanim> ১০ মিনিট
<akik_> amra almost shobai budhbar 12tar shomoe free thaki
<minhazr> requesting bhaiyas and sir to get on with the discussion faster :) Classes in the morning :S
<maqtanim> Ekushey, & ashabadi 
<maqtanim> এআইইউবি আগামী ১৩ দিন টানা খোলা থাকবে
<akik_> assa next budhbar shobai 12 tar dike bananir star e boshle kmn hoe??
<maqtanim> ঐ সময় আসলে কেউ কোন দিকে কিছু করতে পারবেনা বলেই আমার মনে হয়
<raihan> minhazr ভাইয়ের সাথে একমত
<Rafi> ৩,৪,৫ হরতাল
<maqtanim> ashabadi আসতে পারবেননা বলে মনে হয়,উনার অফিস আছে
<Rafi> sorry 4,5,6
<maqtanim> তাহলে রিলিজ পার্টি কবে হচ্ছে সেটা না হয় পরেই ডিসকাস করি?
<akik_> ami ektu ashtesi
<Ekushey> আমি শুক্রবার বনানী আসতে পারব
<maqtanim> আমি একটু আসছি
<maqtanim> ১০ মিনিট
<Ekushey> ওকে
<ashabadi> আমরা একদিন দেখা করতেই পারি, Ekushey যে রিলিজ পার্টির কথা বলছিলো, রিলিজ পার্টির বদলে গেট টুগেদারও করা যেতে পারে
<Rafi> Ekushey : ভাইয়া আমরা শুক্রবার এ কথা বলি
<ashabadi> আর আগে আমরা যেমন সেমিনার ধরনের না করে এমনি পার্টি ধরনেরই করি
<ashabadi> হুমম
<ashabadi> শুক্রবারদিন দেখা করুন তাহলে সবাই
<Rafi> +১
<Ekushey> আসলে গেট টুগেদারই করতে চাচ্ছি, রিলিজ পার্টিটাও সাথে হয়ে গেল
<faysal> হ্যালো
<ashabadi> Ekushey: maqtanim আপনারা কি বলেন? আসছে শুক্রবার তাহলে দেখা করছি?
<ashabadi> faysal: hello
<faysal> কেমন আছেন আপনারা?
<ashabadi> এই তো ভাই বেঁচে বর্তে আছি সবাই
<raihan> :)
<Ekushey> বনানীতে?
<minhazr> yup
<Ekushey> ওকে
<Ekushey> সময় আর লোকেশন?
<faysal> ভাই আমি কয়েকদিন হল উবুন্টু চালাচ্ছি তবে মজা পাচ্ছি
<ashabadi> Ekushey: banani star (treat courtesy of maqtanim) at 5pm?
<faysal> আমি উত্তরা থেকে
<ashabadi> faysal: :)
<ashabadi> শুনে ভালো লাগলো
<faysal> আশাবাদী আপনি কোথা থেকে
<ashabadi> আমি ডিওএইচএস বারিধারা থেকে
<ashabadi> আপনি কি এআইউবিআন?
<ashabadi> নাকি এমনি জয়েন করেছেন?
<faysal> বুঝলাম ঠিক?
<faysal> বুঝলাম না ঠিক?
<faysal> ি কি এআইউবিআন? মানে কি
<ashabadi> না কিছু না :)
<Ekushey> ওকে বনানী স্টার, ৫ টায়
<ashabadi> এখানে একটু আগে বেশ কিছু এআইইউবি এর ছাত্ররা ছিলো
<ashabadi> তাই জিজ্ঞাসা করলাম
<hasin> ektu age na, ekhono achi shobai
<ashabadi> সবাই নাই
<ashabadi> আকিককে একটু খুঁজছিলাম
<minhazr> আরেকটু আগে যায় করা ashabadi ভাইঁ?
<ashabadi> ওনাকে http://manchumahara.com/download/6/ এই লিংকটা রেফার করে বলবেন আপডেট করতে যদি সম্ভব হয়
<faysal> ও আচ্ছা
<ashabadi> minhazr: আরও আগে কখন করতে চান?
<minhazr> আচ্ছা রুটিন দেখে নেই ভাইয়া
<maqtanim> faysal, স্বাগতম! আপনার পরিচয়টা দিলে পরিচিত হতে পারতাম! :)
<maqtanim> আমার পরিচয় https://wiki.ubuntu.com/maqtanim
<InfoAngel> Title: "maqtanim - Ubuntu Wiki" - http://tinyurl.com/lbevd73
<maqtanim> শুক্রবার কি Ekushey আর ashabadi বনানী আসছেন?
<ashabadi> খানাপিনায় সদাই হাজির :ঢ
<minhazr> AIUBians: propose a time!
<maqtanim> ইচ্ছা করলে শনিবারও আসতে পারেন
<maqtanim> দুদিনই AIUb খোলা
<Ekushey> সময়টা ঠিক করেন :)
<Ekushey> ৪টা?
<maqtanim> শুক্রবার আমার জন্য টাফ টাইম
<hasin> ami sokal ta chara saradin free achi next friday te
<maqtanim> আমার সাড়ে তিনটা থেকে টানা আটটা পর্যন্ত  ক্লাস+ল্যাব
<maqtanim> ছাত্ররা ক্লাসে না আসলে কিছু হয়না
<maqtanim> কিন্তু টিচারের তো ক্লাসে যেতে হয়
<maqtanim> তবে শনিবার করলে আমার জন্য সুবিধা
<Ekushey> তাহলে একটা সুইটেবল সময় ঠিক করে
<Ekushey> *তাহলে একটা সুইটেবল সময় ঠিক করেন
<minhazr> okay, I guess we are going to cancel Friday?
<maqtanim> আর আমাকে যে থাকতেই হবে এমন কোন কথা নাই
<maqtanim> আমি তো ওদেরকে চিনি
<maqtanim> আপনারা দুইজন ওদের সাথে মিট করেন, পরিচিত হন
<minhazr> শুক্রবারের ব্যাপারে কারও রেসপন্স পাচ্ছি না তেমন
<maqtanim> কিভাবে ওদেরকে রিসোর্সফুল করা যায় সে সম্পর্কে ওদেরকে ধারণা দেন
<maqtanim> তো াুক্রবারি থাকুক
<maqtanim> আমি হয়তো মাঝখানে কিছু সময় ম্যানেজ করে আসবার চেষ্টা করব
<maqtanim> *শুক্রবারই
<ashabadi> আমিও যদি না আসি তাহলে রাসেল ভাইয়ের জন্য টাফ হয়ে যাবে না?
<ashabadi> শুক্রবার তাহলে একটা সময় ঠিক করা হোক? ৫ টা যেহেতু অনেকের জন্য দেরী হয়ে যাচ্ছে তাহলে ৪টাই করা হোক?
<maqtanim> আচ্ছা সময় মনে হয় ঠিক করার জন্য আরো সময় হাতে পাচ্ছি আমরা 
<ashabadi> akik: এরকম কিছু বানাতে পারেন নাকি দেখুন http://manchumahara.com/download/6/
<maqtanim> আপাতত এটা স্থগিত থাকুক
<ashabadi> হুমমম
<maqtanim> আমরা কি আবার কালকে মিট করতে পারব?
<maqtanim> এই সময়ে ? irc তে?
<maqtanim> সবার কি মত?
<Ekushey> ৪টায় আসতে পারব, বাকীরা পারবেন কিনা সেটাই হল কথা
<ashabadi> সবাই যেকোন সময় আসতে পারেন এখানে
<akik> amra koekta sample banae apnader dei apnara dekhen @ashabadi vaia
<ashabadi> আমি আবার নেটওয়ার্কের বাইরে থাকবো (হরতালের সময় আমি বোনের বাসায় থাকি)
<maqtanim> তাহলে আমরা আমাদের আজকের আলোচনা কালকে থেকে আবার resume করব।
<ashabadi> akik: no problem
<ashabadi> স্যাম্পলের কিছু নাই ভাই, যে যেভাবে বানাতে পারে (শুধু সহজবোধ্য হলেই হলো_
<akik> etokhn ki holo?? amito thakte parlm na
<maqtanim> রাত ১২ টা বেজে গেল।
<ashabadi> maqtanim: খানা কাটান দিলো :(
<maqtanim> সবার নিশ্চয়ই ঘুম পেয়েছে.. 
<maqtanim> আমরা তাহলে কালকে আবার মিট করব
<ashabadi> ঘুমমমমমমমমমম
<ashabadi> হুমমমমমমমম আচ্ছা
<maqtanim> ashabadi, আপনাকে আমি মেইলে আপডেট দিব
<ashabadi> আমি দেখি কাল জয়েন করবো
<maqtanim> no worries! :)
<ashabadi> মোবাইল থেকে
<ashabadi> ওকে
<maqtanim> অফিসে গিয়ে মেইল চেক করবেন খালি।
<maqtanim> শুভরাত্রি!
<ashabadi> আমিও যাচ্ছি তাহলে, সবাইকে শুভরাত্রি
<Rafi> শুভরাত্রি সবাইকে
<akik> shobaike shuvoratri
<hasin> good night everyone :)
<ashabadi> akik: hasin Rafi raihan sabbir nice talking to you
<ashabadi> faysal: bhai hope to see you tomorrow
<ashabadi> ?
<hasin> ashabadi ,  same to you :)
<ashabadi> ফয়সাল ভাইয়ের সাথে তেমন আসলে কথা হলো না,
<ashabadi> :(
<ashabadi> কালকে দেখি কথা বলবোনে
<raihan> ashabadi, ভাই যাচ্ছেন নাকি?
<ashabadi> হুমমম যাবো
<ashabadi> কাল অফিস আছে
<ashabadi> আর তাছাড়া এতোক্ষণ বসে আছি, ভাবী আস্ত রাখবে না
<ashabadi> :S
<Ekushey> :)
<ashabadi> Ekushey: হাইসেন না, বুঝবেন ঠ্যালা, শুধু তো কাঁটান দেন
<ashabadi> btw guys
<ashabadi> for you guys one of my favorite linux short: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOL0fSztpCg
<ashabadi> watch it
<InfoAngel> Title: "Truth Happens - YouTube" - http://tinyurl.com/m2n2jlb
<ashabadi> & have fun
<ashabadi> goodnight
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-31
<r3m0n> good day...  Kilos
<Kilos> hi r3m0n 
<r3m0n> what's your body condition,  is it ok ?
<Kilos> yes ty im still kicking
<Kilos> will have to have two bypass ops when i get home because of blocked arteries but im ok for now
<Kilos> how are you?
<r3m0n> I'm ok. :)
<pavlushka> Almost Morning everyone :)
<shajalal> hlw
<zaki> wb shajalal
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> hey shajalal zaki :)
<shajalal> how are you all of
<zaki> fine. :) you?
<shajalal> fine :)
<zaki> pavlushka: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-the-lita-chat-bot-for-irc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<zaki> bbl
<shajalal> jaki vai
<shajalal> how to ubuntu touch file wrating 
<pavlushka> shajalal: ping
<zaki> hello everyone
<zaki> pavlushka: https://assets.digitalocean.com/awesomeness/linux_terminal_wallpaper.png
<pavlushka> zaki: nice
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<pavlushka> night people :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-01
<Kilos> morning bd
<z4ki> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> hello z4ki :)
<pavlushka> welcome shajalal :)
<pavlushka> so how is it going so far?
<pavlushka> Night everyone :)
<Nahiyan> gn
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-02
<r3m0n> Kilos & ahoneybun  good day ;)
<ahoneybun> thanks r3m0n
<r3m0n> how're you ?
<ahoneybun> I'm good r3m0n
<Kilos> hi r3m0n ahoneybun im ok ty and you?
<r3m0n> Kilos, 03I'm okey.. ;)
<pavlushka> Morning everyone :)
<Kilos> morning one
<zaki> hello
<zaki> pavlushka: is it possible to assigining static ip addresses to my computers using ubuntu server and manage them? like bandwidth controler.
<zaki> khujtechi ,কিন্তু ভালো কিছু পাচ্ছি না .
<pavlushka> zaki: so you want to control the bandwidth of a computer by assigning a static ip to that and then limiting the bandwidth?
<zaki> yes pavlushka
<zaki> and i want to use ubuntu server
<zaki> now they using rhel with dhcp server, but thats outdated, and they don;t know how to manage it. so if they are any way to replace with it ubuntu server that will be great. 
<zaki> there*
<zaki> if there*
<pavlushka> zaki: you shouldn't post in #ubuntu specifically addressing me, what's the point doing that? no one else will engage as you've already mentioned me there.
<zaki> আমি এখান থেকে কপি করছিলাম , ভুলবশত আপনার নাম টা সহ 
<zaki> wb dipraw
<zaki> pavlushka: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209748
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<zaki> how are you?
<RemonShai> ty zaki, I'm ok. how about You...?
<zaki> me fine. :)
<zaki> what are you busy with?
<RemonShai> turkey
<RemonShai> টিউশনি +  নিজের পড়াশুনা।
<zaki> oky. :)
<RemonShai> zaki, রাস্পিবেরি পাই হাতে পেলাম।
<RemonShai> আজ../
<zaki> wow
<zaki> I was thinking you alrdy busy with that. :D my mistake. 
<RemonShai> oh no../
<RemonShai> welcome  pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hey RemonShai , good to see you :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: zaki was saying that after buying the PI, you disappeared!
<RemonShai> yeh ty p
<pavlushka> Thank goodness that you are back RemonShai :p
<pavlushka> RemonShai: So what happened to the PI?
<pavlushka> Hello shajalal , how are you?
<shajalal> fine ..and you
<shajalal> vai and you
<pavlushka> shajalal: I am good, just trying to keep my cool, :)
<shajalal> oh:)
<pavlushka> my line is very inconsistent for few days, annoying.
<pavlushka> shajalal: if you need help on anything, do ask here, :)
<pavlushka> Hey zaki , wb :)
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: can you solve the problem?
<shajalal> vai Zaki
<pavlushka> zaki: have you solved the problem?
<zaki> i'm setting up ubuntu server 14.4.5 in virtual box
<pavlushka> zaki: so far so good :)
<zaki> and about to install 1 w or 2 windwos as client :D
<pavlushka> zaki: but you could choose 16.04.1!
<pavlushka> zaki: how?
<pavlushka> on windows client?
<zaki> in virtual box
<pavlushka> at the same time?
<pavlushka> zaki: oh, so you are running multiple instances simultaneously , got it
<zaki> 1 ubuntu server and one windows xp as client
<zaki> yes for testing purpose.
<zaki> i'm not sure if it is posible
<zaki> thers an app named traffpro for controlling bandwidth
<pavlushka> zaki: actually it is hard to imagine for me as I am using a single core machine, so a bit late to get on the track, lol
<pavlushka> ah, I envy those multicore users 
<zaki> ha ha :D
<zaki> there is an option like set an execution cap to 80% to make sure the virtual machine does not overload the host machine.
<zaki> pavlushka: i'm going to follow this thread https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510903
<pavlushka> zaki: looks like it has a lot to read, good luck :p
 * pavlushka sparing himself from reading that at the moment ;)
<zaki> :3
<zaki>  hello shajalal
<shajalal> how to install idm software
<pavlushka> shajalal: we dont have IDM for linux but you can try it using Wine, for Linux, the working standalone downloaders are uget, Xtreme download manager and fatrat :)
<pavlushka> and etc
<pavlushka> I use uget and Xtreme download manager.
<shajalal> tnx bro
<r3m0n> sorry guys, I wanna keep away for net problem.
<r3m0n> answer for pavlushka , no... nothing happened on pi... just buy it, I'll setup Pi PC on next month because of my financial crisis.
<pavlushka> r3m0n: no problem :), looking forward to that setup :)
<r3m0n> pavlushka, ok...:)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-03
<walrider> Kilos, helo uncl how are u ? 
<walrider> Kilos, how is your health condition ?
<Kilos> hi walrider im ok ty lad, how are you?
<walrider> Kilos, me too , 
<walrider> happy to meet u again :D 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> :D
<walrider> Kilos, damn this problem again i am facing problem again during installation of avro phonetic keyboard for bangla typing 
<walrider> :'( 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> pavel helped you last time hey?
<walrider> pavel helped me in changing ipv4 in ubuntu issue 
<walrider> yesterday he called me at 10PM :D when i was 4km away from home xD 
<walrider> was been to a CCNA class 
<walrider> doin course + internee there 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> look at these links
<Kilos> https://www.google.com.au/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=avro+phonetic+keyboard+for+bangla+typing&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=Lu4aWK7IB9DN8geyy6roCg
<walrider> ok 
<walrider> let see 
<Kilos> might be one for linux
<walrider> debian os 
<Kilos> most linux is very similar
<Kilos> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiBiMy5j4zQAhUFmJQKHUDJBlgQFggaMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Flinux.omicronlab.com%2F&usg=AFQjCNGxR5NsigcBl43NceWT9E8vaPh3SQ&bvm=bv.137132246,d.dGo
<walrider> hm 
<walrider> let see 
<Kilos> maybe this one
<Kilos> https://www.blackmoreops.com/2013/10/16/how-to-install-avro-phonetic-keyboard-or-ibus-avro-in-debian-kali-lmde-mint-linux/
<walrider> yes yes this one 
<Kilos> yay
<walrider> i need the kali methode 
<walrider> for parrotsec 
<Kilos> great , enjoy
<walrider> :D 
<walrider> whats the time over there ? u do had your meal ??
<Kilos> 7.05 pm
<Kilos> lamb stew cooking
<walrider> nice :] 
<walrider> imma eat some fried egg fish curry and some white rice 
<Kilos> sounds good, i made fish curry yesterday
<walrider> :} 
<walrider> .
<walrider> Guest1952, helo where are u from ? 
<zaki> hello walrider
<zaki> how are u doing?
<walrider> zaki, im fine bro waiting for the rain to stop i gotta to to my student home 
<walrider> :D
<zaki> rain?? :O
<walrider> yep :D 
<zaki> wow
<zaki> November Rain 
<walrider> yep 
<zaki> bbl
<walrider> ping
<walrider> zaki, bhai wc 
<walrider> i need help about video driveer 
<zaki> hello
<zaki> what happened?
<walrider> let me show u 
<walrider> pavlushka-,  wc sit 
<zaki> oky
<walrider> sir*
<zaki> pavlushka-: wb
<pavlushka-> hello, having network problem too, lol
<pavlushka-> thanks all
<pavlushka-> hello Shajalal
<zaki> hi shajalal how are you doing?
<zaki> pavlushka-: youre using your phone now.
<pavlushka-> walrider, give us an "lspci -nnk" on paste.ubuntu.com
<walrider> wait  a moment 
<walrider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421810/
<walrider> pavlushka-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421810/
<walrider> pavlushka-,  also look at this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421834/
<pavlushka-> have you tried to activate it on software&sources->proprietary devices?
<pavlushka-> walrider ^
<walrider> 2nd peastbin er lekha ta dekhen , oita active korar por 2nd pastebin er error msg ta ashche 
<walrider> proprietary driver activated 
<walrider> but smthing error which is included in http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421834/ < here
<pavlushka-> walrider do a lspci -nnk and paste again
<walrider> i need to solve this cause i wanna permanently switch into linux from vulnerability of windows 
<walrider> k wait 
<zaki> walrider: what happened ?
<walrider> zaki, bhai video driver proprietary  install disi but somthing error 
<walrider> pavlushka-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421859/
<zaki> ow.
<walrider> pavlushka-,  and when i reported the bug it showed me that this problem some how related with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1581870
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 1502978 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1581870 fglrx-core 2:15.201-0ubuntu1: fglrx-core kernel module failed to build against kernel 4.3 [firegl_public.c:639:9: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be]" [High,Confirmed]
<pavlushka-> walrider and please ask your issue all in one line in #ubuntu and i am on it too :)
<pavlushka-> !help | walrider
<lubotu2> walrider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka-> walrider when will you learn? it's not the first time!
<pavlushka-> walrider i told you to say it all in one line with details.
<walrider> lekhsi bhai relax 
<pavlushka-> walrider give us paste of "sudo ubuntu-drivers list"
<walrider> hold on a sec its taking a bit time 
<walrider> when i put sudo ubuntu-drivers list on terminal it showed up : a problem detected 
<walrider> pavlushka-, 
<zaki> walrider: paste the output
<pavlushka-> walrider paste that
<walrider> pavlushka-, just  A sec
<pavlushka-> walrider, you dont need to mention it every time, we are not hurrying you, just do it :)
<walrider> pavlushka-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421927/     output for sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<pavlushka-> walrider try to run "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<walrider> k 
<walrider> pavlushka-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421942/
<pavlushka-> walrider and try to reply Bashing-om what he asked on #ubuntu channel, please :)
<walrider> already did 
<pavlushka-> walrider thanks :)
<walrider> RIP 14.04.5 
<walrider> fml :) 
<zaki> :
<zaki> :p
<pavlushka-> walrider how come you are using 4.4 kernel in 14.04.5?
<walrider> sudo apt-get upgrade < 
<pavlushka-> did you  manually activated HWE support?
<walrider> and the canonical updates 
<pavlushka-> aha
<walrider> 14.4.4 nai 
<walrider> lol 
<walrider> abar namano lagbe :|
<walrider> some one kill me download speed it 150 kbps no bd repo :S
<pavlushka-> so you can just revert or manually install the 3.13 kernel and just boot your system using that :)
<walrider> nah i prefer fresh installation 
<pavlushka-> walrider, go for the 2nd option Bashing-om just gave you.
<walrider> 14.4.1 to akkere puran XD 14.4.4 lagai oita valo cholse amar ageo use korsi ei problm hoy nai 
<walrider> driver o cholse 
<walrider> age use korsi :D 
<pavlushka-> walrider, try to fix it, dont be like কিছু হইলেই xp দিয়ে দিলাম : p
<pavlushka-> you can revert the kernel upgrade with help of Bashing-om
<walrider> bhai  as a newbie i prefer fresh installation 
<walrider> please consider to let me install fresh os 
<pavlushka-> rofl
<walrider> damn amar kase xubuntu 14.04.4 iso nai :'( abar namaite 2 ghonta lagbe dur :'( 
<pavlushka-> walrider, anyway its your choice finally :)
<walrider> do you have real ip connection / static is that used for server hosting ??
<walrider> statis ip * 
<pavlushka-> walrider I am fixing my pc, here on a phone btw :) so cant help much on that atm :)
<walrider> gg
<pavlushka-> walrider, and one more thing, keep an eye on that LP bug, when the bug will be fixed, you can upgrade you kernel :)
<walrider> how to use zsync ? and eta ki local p2p connection e chole ?
<walrider> pavlushka-, k 
<walrider> pavlushka-,  zsync teo normal download speed , direct iso download or torrent download same :'( 
<pavlushka-> walrider you have to get the zsync iso link and then in terminal by going into the directory of the existing iso type "zsync www.'''''''./'''''''/''''file.iso.zsync -i localfile.iso"
<walrider> korsi but reguler speed 
<walrider> i need it more quickly 
<pavlushka-> it will only download the diff part
<zaki> etokkhone normally download hi jaito :D
<pavlushka-> if its 100 mb diff, then it will download that 100 mb only to fix it, and you can even fix a corrupt Iso  this way, not downloading the whole iso again :)
<walrider> dur amar 3 ghonta lagbo normal speed e dile 
<pavlushka-> aha, so you can switch the download to a torrent downloading if it really helps :)
<walrider> local peer o pay na 
<walrider> foinni marka obosta dekhi amar ajker moddhe iso ta pailei hoise 
<pavlushka-> keep trying :)
<walrider> kaj shere pore ghum dibo 
<walrider> bebostha hoye jabe nothing to worry about 
<pavlushka-> hey zaki, why are you silent? country wants to know :p
<zaki> amar ekta iso download hoite 30 mnt lage without local peer or bdix :p
<zaki> walrider: don't know how :P
<walrider> bhai 1.2 mbps speed :( 
<zaki> pavlushka-: i'm busy with something
<pavlushka-> zaki that server with controlled bandwidth?
<zaki> hmm :3
<pavlushka-> zaki good luck on that :)
<pavlushka-> night everyone :)
<zaki> good night pavlushka-
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-04
<zaki> morning kilos
<walrider> zaki, wc bhai :d shuvo shokal :D 
<walrider> Kilos, good morning :D
<zaki> walrider: good morning
<zaki> how are you?
<zaki> your problem solved?
<walrider> zaki, im extremely good and u ? :D ho all problem solved when i switched from 14.04.5 to 14.04.4 :D
<zaki> wow.
<zaki> i'm fine :)
<walrider> amd radeon HD graphics caused me enough  pain all these days  
<zaki> me too have radeon hd graphics card :D built in 
<zaki> radeon hd 7340
<zaki> brb
<Kilos> hi zaki walrider 
<walrider> pavlushka, wc good morning 
<pavlushka> Helllo every one :)
<pavlushka> and Morning all :)
<pavlushka> got my machine fixed, I am back :p
<walrider> gg
<pavlushka> walrider: so, you good? with your AMD card?
<walrider> yep fixed 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello dear Kilos :)
<pavlushka> zaki: kisu ase ki baki?
<pavlushka> o/ ahoneybun 
<walrider> cisco packet tracer for linux for student edition ta needed 
<pavlushka> walrider: download it from their site, you just have to register.
<walrider> reg korbo na oita sarai namabo 
<pavlushka> current ver is 7 I guess
<pavlushka> walrider: for the latest versions, you have to login to use the tool.
<pavlushka> otherwise the tool will not activate
<walrider> also i need visual certexam suit or alternate for linux 
<pavlushka> walrider: http://alternativeto.net/software/visual-certexam-suite/
<pavlushka> walrider: or you can install it over wine/playonlinux :)
<walrider> hmm 
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: so you are in the office I guess :p
<zaki> yes  :| 
<zaki> নাহয় ঘুমে থাকতাম  :p
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> bbl
<zaki> bbl
<walrider>  Konversation  / conversation ? 
<walrider> kde ?
<ahoneybun> hey pavlushka
<walrider> pavlushka, bro xubuntu wasnt this laggy before now . it became more heavy like xenial 
<walrider> এমন হইলো কেন বুঝতেসি না ব্র :( 
<walrider> pavlushka, :( 
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun walrider , I was on a break :)
<walrider> okk 
<walrider> bhai 
<walrider> shob working normally but firefox + chome onk beshi using my resource 
<pavlushka> walrider: you can switch to Lubuntu, the most light version of Ubuntu and I like it. :)
<walrider> i mean chromium 
<walrider>   lubuntu = 85 years old man with no teeth  :|
<pavlushka> anyways walrider give us a paste of "systemd-analyze blame"
<walrider> oitar desktop environment akkere baje lage bhai 
<walrider> jst a sec
<pavlushka> walrider: try Opera, works well and light
<walrider> systemd-analyze: command not found
<pavlushka> walrider: it depends on perspective, I see Lubuntu fast without giving much to gui, exactly my type :)
<pavlushka> walrider: paste it including the given command, will you?
<walrider> bhai ami to ato din xfce use korsi amon resouce khay nai kokhon amon jevabe use hosse 
<walrider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23425229/
<pavlushka> walrider: amar resource khae, keno ami jani, kintu opera happens to work faster and better.
<walrider> command not found 
<pavlushka> walrider: give us a paste of "dpkg -l systemd"
<walrider> pavlushka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23425239/
<walrider> amar systemd e nai lol 
<pavlushka> walrider: forget it as you have said that only your web-browsers are lagging.
<pavlushka> walrider: try opera
<walrider> web browser open korle processor 3% theke 70% e uthe jay 
<pavlushka> walrider: are you using hexchat?
<walrider> i have disabled the the hardware acceleration  from setting updated the letest flash player 
<walrider> pavlushka, no Xchat from xubuntu 14.04.4
<pavlushka> walrider: pm me
<shanto> .
<walrider> .
<pavlushka> shanto: reset your browsers and clear system cache using bleachbit
<shanto> already done 5+ time 
<shanto> i think i shouldn't do  sudo upgrade 
<pavlushka> shanto: no you, shouldn't coz that will lead you to 14.04.5 and AMD card failure.
<shanto> akhon card live . running 
<pavlushka> shanto: you are caught in between :p
<saiful> hi
<zaki> hello saiful
<saiful> hi
<saiful> how are you
<saiful> where is pavelushka
<zaki> pavlushka: ^
<saiful> hmmm i meen pavel shoykot.... bro
<zaki> yes 
<zaki> you need something? or need help on something? saiful
<pavlushka> hello saiful , how are you?
<saiful> yes bro, how to check i am use my old ac... in irc
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<saiful> fine,
<saiful> hi, Pavelushka bro, how are you
<zaki> saiful: check what?
<pavlushka> saiful: I am good, how about you man?
<saiful> command please.....
<pavlushka> saiful: "/whois saiful"
<pavlushka> saiful: anything else I can help you with?
<saiful>  bro now... i have Broadband connection
<saiful> and i'm so happy.....
<saiful> anda back to irc
<pavlushka> welcome home saiful 
<zaki> saiful: wow, good to know..
<saiful> and till now, i was install also ubuntu, xubuntu, mate, backbox, zorine, mint, kali.....  in one time.... 
<saiful> and
<saiful> i was facing no problem
<saiful> it's your courtesy bro... #pavelushka
<pavlushka> saiful: let us help you get a cloak for you like zaki :)
<pavlushka> saiful: do a "/whois zaki" :)
<saiful> yaah i got it...
<pavlushka> saiful: we use imgur for picture sharing and paste.ubuntu.com for text or "command line output" sharing :)
<pavlushka> saiful: now join the #freenode channel by typing "/j #freenode" :)
<saiful> wait
<saiful> joined
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<zaki> thnx 
<zaki> hello alam
<pavlushka> alam: ping
<zaki> saiful>alam ?
<zaki> >?
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<zaki> oky
<zaki> wb saiful
<zaki> two instance of you. alam and saiful
<zaki> where is rakib than :p
<saiful> oops i'm confused
<saiful> when i'm close my hexchat window then, it show again the first window
<saiful> and i was login again....
<saiful> but i need it will save my last session
<saiful> saiful
<saiful> hello... anyone here
<saiful> please delete alam ac... from this channel
<zaki> please  restart you pc
<saiful> ok
<saiful> i'll back after reboot my pc
<pavlushka> saiful: check the options "skip network list on startup"
<pavlushka> saiful: on the Hexchat menu --> Network list option
<zaki> saiful: ping
<pavlushka> !k alam 
<zaki> saiful: wanna see some screenshot about hexchat settings 
<saiful> i don't know but i think it's a copy of mine
<saiful> off course why not... zaki
<zaki> sujon had that same problem
<saiful> pavel bro... are you admin of this channel
<zaki> saiful: http://imgur.com/a/WBZO7
<zaki> type ctrl+s while hexchat window is active and than check that option skip network list
<zaki> and from the list select ubuntu server(freenode) and go to edit option
<zaki> wb shajalal
<saiful> http://imgur.com/Zkr1WqH
<zaki> saiful: from network list select ubuntu server (freenode)
<saiful> ok
<zaki> pavlushka: are they same network or same server?
<saiful> i was not found.... Ubuntu server(freeode) on network list
<saiful> i found freenode 
<saiful> and use it
<saiful> now
<zaki> saiful: and in the nick list in the top you can use saiful> saiful_> saiful-
<pavlushka> zaki: you are choosing a server from Network list means network=server :)
<zaki> okhy
<pavlushka> saiful: freenode is the Ubuntu IRC Server :)
<saiful> yaah... i know it
<saiful> good night to all
<zaki> saiful: if you mantain that sequence of your nick , if sometime your nick change anyone will understand
<zaki> oh.. :|
<zaki> he is in such hurry.. 
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> hello shajalal :
<shajalal> hi pavlushka bro..
<pavlushka> shajalal: everything good on your side ? :)
<zaki> wb Saiful
<Saiful> intall hexchat in windows............
<Saiful> good night
<zaki> oky
<zaki> good night all
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-05
<saiful> anyone here
<pavlushka> Morning everyone and Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Hey Kilos , how was the day?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka , ok ty just very cold again
<Kilos> trong cold wind blowing
<Kilos> how are you
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am good with my cat :)
 * pavlushka adapted a cat
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> welcome shajalal :)
<shajalal> tnx bro
<pavlushka> shajalal: you can have a cloak to cover your ip by asking in #freenode for an unaffiliated cloak
<walrider> pavlushka: bro 
<pavlushka> walrider was here for more than 6 minutes, yes, that's an achievement :p
<zaki> he he
<zaki> hello shajalal
<zaki> saiful not here
<pavlushka> zaki: who is looking for saiful? shajalal ?
<zaki> :3 
<zaki> i was ;looking for saiful 
<pavlushka> dipraw: ping
<dipraw> hi
<pavlushka> dipraw: is it you really?
<dipraw> nope
<dipraw> i am wrivu
<pavlushka> dipraw: ok, never mind, lol
<dipraw> ok
<pavlushka> zaki: wb
<Saiful> hi.... everybody
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-06
<walrider> pavlushka, wc 
<pavlushka> walrider: thanks, and whassup?
<walrider> pavlushka, kool 
<pavlushka> walrider: everything ok?
<walrider> pavlushka, yep 
<walrider> kan kono problem lagbe naki ? :D 
<pavlushka> walrider: all ports up? :p
<walrider> ofcourse :D file uploading 101mbps :D 
<walrider> u saw that once :D 
<pavlushka> walrider: what about port 23?
<walrider> all upnp + menuals 
<walrider> i have no reason to open telnet port :D 
<pavlushka> :D
<pavlushka> Welcome abhra :)
<abhra> সুপ্রভাত pavlushka 
<pavlushka> সুপ্রভাত abhra :)
<walrider> abhra, welcome and GM 
<abhra> ধন্যবাদ walrider 
<abhra> আপনাকেও সুপ্রভাত 
<pavlushka> abhra: কেমন যাচ্ছে আপনার কাজকর্ম, ডাক্তারি?
<walrider> pav bhai anon surf er kono deb file ase ? 
<walrider> shell install system chara 
<walrider> .deb hoile valo hoy 
<walrider> pavlushka, wc back 
<walrider> flood :D 
<walrider> Excess Flood 
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> walrider: " pav bhai anon surf er kono deb file ase ? "  ??
<walrider> .
<walrider> pavlushka,  bhai 
<pavlushka> yes
<walrider> QA_ bot koi ?
<pavlushka> zaki: welcome :)
<zaki> thnx pavlushka
<zaki> pavlushka: what are u doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: its secret
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> he he
<zaki> PQ_:  hello
<PQ_> hoe lyk it
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> PQ_: he or she?
<PQ_> zaki: Huh?
<pavlushka> need to work on the language as it appears
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> brb
<zaki> wb Saiful
<zaki> how are u doing?
<Saiful> busy chat with you after
<zaki> oky
<zaki> lol
<zaki> oky it's not registerd ha?
<Saiful> hello
<zaki> hi saiful
<Saiful> how are you??
<zaki> I'm fine and you?
<Saiful> not bad
<Saiful> bye
<pavlushka> zaki: so here it is \o/
<pavlushka> u-la-la: /j #ubuntu-in
<u-la-la> pavlushka: What?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: join #ubuntu-in
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Joining #ubuntu-in
<zaki> great
<zaki> you done a great job pavlushka :) 
<zaki> u-la-la: hello
<zaki> welcome to #ubuntu-bd u-la-la :P
<pavlushka> u-la-la: help
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I can help you with: administrative functions, bot accounts and permissions, debugging me, looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<u-la-la> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<zaki> help me with south african staff
<zaki> u-la-la: help me with south african staff
<u-la-la> zaki: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<zaki> u-la-la: help me with south african stuff
<u-la-la> zaki: I use the following features for south african stuff: lotto
<u-la-la> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<zaki> u-la-la: how do i use lotto
<u-la-la> zaki: Gets the latest lotto results from the South African National Lottery. You can use it like this:
<u-la-la>   lotto
<zaki> oky
<zaki> u-la-la: help me with browsing the internet
<u-la-la> zaki: I use the following features for browsing the internet: bash, bible, dinner, duckduckgo, flight, fml, google, lastfm, lotto, microblog, mlia, oeis, rfc, tfln, tinyurl, tvshow, weather and youtube
<u-la-la> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<zaki> u-la-la: how do i use google
<u-la-la> zaki: Retrieves results from Google and Google Calculator. You can use it like this:
<u-la-la>   google[.<tld>] [for] <term>
<u-la-la>   googlefight [for] <term> and <term>
<u-la-la>   gcalc <expression>
<u-la-la>   gdefine <term>
<zaki> u-la-la: google haven
<u-la-la> zaki: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: pm u-la-la , that will save others from ...
<zaki> u-la-la: gdefine haven
<u-la-la> zaki: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<zaki> oh my
<pavlushka> u-la-la: pm zaki 
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Huh?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: /query zaki 
<u-la-la> pavlushka: What?
<zaki> pavlushka: please tell him/her to join #z4ki
<zaki> ##z4ki
<pavlushka> is there a channel named ##z4ki?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: join ##z4ki
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Joining ##z4ki
<pavlushka> hey Saiful 
<Saiful> helllo
<Saiful> can i have your skype id please
<walrider> kar id ?
<pavlushka> Saiful: yes sure, looking for it, :p
<pavlushka> walrider: তুমিও দিতে চাইলে দাও, খারাপ হয়না
<walrider> shanto.islam.imon
<walrider> skype 
<walrider> pavlushka:  bhai bot host ke krobe ?
<Saiful> msa_rakib
<pavlushka> walrider: কেন? তুমি।
<walrider> amar to all time power supply nai current chole gele pc o off hoya jaite pare :D
<pavlushka> Saiful: আরে আমারটাই খুঁজে পাচ্ছি না, lol
<pavlushka> Saiful: dont worry, in a minute :)
<walrider> Saiful: add sent 
<DuVcwrRYXFHcKRMw> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
<Saiful> আর কেউ নাই...........skype এ
<walrider> ban DuVcwrRYXFHcKRMw <<
<walrider> ~DuVcwrRYX@179.156.36.50 
<pavlushka> Saiful: pavel_sayekat
<Saiful> request was sent...........
<zaki> pavlushka: atom text editor is good
<pavlushka> zaki: I use nano, easy peasy
<zaki> hmm
<walrider> u-la-la: hey 
<u-la-la> good morning
<zaki> pavlushka: is ther any channel for nikola?
<walrider> ohon to rait 
<pavlushka> walrider: rofl
<zaki> pavlushka: got it
<walrider> u-la-la: coffee on 
 * u-la-la puts the kettle on
<walrider> >:D 
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee please
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Righto
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for walrider and pavlushka!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Sorry...
<walrider> u-la-la:  ato ttime lage kan bua change koron lagbo by the way thank u 
<u-la-la> walrider: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: thanks 
<u-la-la> no probs, pavlushka
<walrider> :|
<pavlushka> walrider: oh man, আর হাসাইয়েন না
<walrider> ami pekkha korte korte ghumai gesi mia :|
 * pavlushka on dinner break, worked almost all the day for u-la-la making.
<zaki> good night
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-30
<locodir-user> hi
<pavlushka> Hey walrider ! whassup?
<walrider> ha bhai valo apni valo asen ? pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hmm, অনেকদিন পর!
<pavlushka> walrider: কী অবস্থা?
<walrider> p2p chat client khujtesi akta 
<pavlushka> walrider: লিনাক্সে না উইন্ডোজে?
<walrider> bujhi nai 
<walrider> blank text ?
<pavlushka> walrider: লিনাক্সে না উইন্ডোজে?
<walrider> ?
<pavlushka> walrider: for which platform?
<walrider> better to be a cross platform 
<walrider> jeishob platform gula ase shob LAN p2p 
<walrider> there is no way to expose those client to the web 
<pavlushka> walrider: in that case you have to use high end chatting softwares because there may be many machines behind one ip, so if you are not on that lan/wan behind that ip, then you have no way but to use a high end chatting software
<pavlushka> walrider: because not every machine has a unique ip for itself
<walrider> hmm 
<pavlushka> to communicate with the machine individually behind some ip
<pavlushka> s/machine/machines
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: to communicate with the machines individually behind some ip
<walrider> hmm ok im installing skype for now 
<pavlushka> walrider: you can use google hangouts also
<pavlushka> for that purpose
<walrider> hangout dosnt have any executable app
<walrider> for pc 
<walrider> its bassed on chrome 
<walrider> and im not including chrome in my work 
<walrider> will ruin everything
<pavlushka> walrider: এটা firefox এও চলে
<walrider> executable app lagbo bhai 
<pavlushka> walrider: you have pidgin also, its crossplatform
<walrider> oh yes pidgin 
<walrider> akdom went forgotten :D XD
<pavlushka> :D
<walrider> ty for mone koraia dawar jonno bru :d
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<walrider> btw dinner korsen brother ? pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> walrider: অামি জানি অাপনি করেন নি :পি
<walrider> blanck text 
<walrider> blank*
<pavlushka> walrider: ami jani apni dinner korenni
<pavlushka> :p
<walrider> korsi bhai :P 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> walrider: apni onek mojar, so do your FB profile
<walrider> XD 
<pavlushka> walrider: you should be more like that on everywhere (including here and our FB group)
<walrider> atm im out of web laptop is dying and android already dead
<pavlushka> walrider: taile eikhane kemne?
<walrider> xchat.exe 
<walrider> widnow app 
<pavlushka> cool
<pavlushka> hmm
<walrider> i mean windows 
<pavlushka> walrider: .exe tei bujchi
<walrider> at tasara clint na thakleo shomossha nai 
<walrider> webchat,freenode to asei 
<walrider> browser e kaj chole 
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> walrider: ar shob kemon choltese? web admin?
<walrider> kono kisui chole na bhai X(
<pavlushka> walrider: ken ki hoise?
<walrider> aktu dour er upor asi 
<walrider> job tob nai 
<walrider> atm ak friender kaj e help kortesi 
<walrider> ei arki 
<walrider> no earning 
<walrider> only destroying foods
<pavlushka> walrider: somossha nai, sociel work o dorkar
<pavlushka> walrider: apni kisu kortesen, boshe nai, friend er help hochche, adds up to the national economy in a way :p
<pavlushka> walrider: ebhave friend er productivity barbe, will add to the GDP :p
<walrider> and ill have to run some of pentesting OS for some projects like bypasing traces so need a good machine which i dont have atm 
<pavlushka> walrider: yaa man, me too
<walrider> bypasing for earn more for $$ from USA not any iligel way ofcourse
<pavlushka> walrider: try to use your pi, that's a computer, just without storage :)
<walrider> PI kinteo almost 40-50$ lage bro dont have that much atm 
<pavlushka> walrider: sorry pi is atleast not a high end machine
<pavlushka> walrider: but I have figured a way to use my android to use as a pi display using vnc, I can go mobile with my pi in taht way
<walrider> power IC of my android is dead 
<pavlushka>  android as a pi display using vnc
<pavlushka> walrider: that's good, replace the power ic :)
<walrider> almost 2k needed to do that its better to get a new phone by adding 3k more 
<pavlushka> should cost less than replacing a damaged display
<walrider> bad den button phone chalai edai valo :D
<pavlushka> cool
<walrider> new tai nibo 
<walrider> ar pc nibo akta 
<walrider> soon 
<pavlushka> better
<walrider> grub e tripple OS diye use korbo 
<pavlushka> walrider: eyeing on AMD ryzen 7
<walrider> xubuntu my old love kali and windows 7 
<walrider> xD
<walrider> ryzen is expensive for now 
<walrider> focusing on intel 
<pavlushka> walrider: gaming + graphics, woooooo
<walrider> hmm gaming to ofcourse 
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> walrider: I am fixing someone else's pi atm, 
<walrider> niec
<walrider> nice*
<pavlushka> ty
<pavlushka> I can use my scanner on that pi as well
<pavlushka> setup an android system on that pi few days ago
<pavlushka> trying to add gapp to that android pi system but so far not so good
<absolute> https://ghostbin.com/paste/rpvzp
<u-la-la> [ rpvzp - Ghostbin ] - https://ghostbin.com
<pavlushka> lol, read it a year back
<pavlushka> walrider: I try to be here for almost everyone who is not here.
<pavlushka> walrider: say Hi often, will be nice and will make me happy :p
<walrider> dadu bhai koi 
<pavlushka> 4 din dhore nai
<walrider> ok shemessha nai bhai xchat jotodin ashe amio asi np 
<walrider> busy naki dadu 
<pavlushka> walrider: no clue
<walrider> away from keyboard 
<walrider> < afk
<pavlushka> ok
<absolute> Does dhakacom.com have plans for setting up mirror for debian packages?
<pavlushka> tata walrider 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-05
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> How you've been?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<pavlushka> I am good :)
<Kilos> good
<pavlushka> Kilos: So been on a tour?
<Kilos> you have?
<pavlushka> Kilos: nope, asking about you :)
<Kilos> lol nope been here all the time
<bropsycho> helo Guest86600 
<bropsycho> let us know if u need any help Guest86600 
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> nice to see there is help available here
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-29
<zaki> Morning pavlushka 
<pavlushka> morning zaki
<zaki> hey RemonShai 
<zaki> welcome back 
<RemonShai> oh... sorry. I'm late... btw, thanks :)
<RemonShai> কেমন আছেন ?
<zaki> ভালোই। :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-30
<pavlushka> zaki:  o/
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-31
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: hey
<pavlushka> zaki: so, anything up?
<zaki> pavlushka, nah 
<pavlushka> zaki: good :p
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-01
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am good, trying to compile iceweasel but its failing
<zaki> is that a browser ?
<zaki> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_IceCat ?
<u-la-la> [ GNU IceCat - Wikipedia ] - https://en.wikipedia.org
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, both of them
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: and icedove is the thuderbird rebranding
<zaki> ha ha 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-04
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-10-30
<zabir> Hi, Ubuntu terminal font is broken if the format is set to Bangladesh from Regional and Language settings
